# Großes Lob an Bergwerk



## Linussoft (18. September 2006)

Am Donnerstag habe ich an meinem Bergwerk Gemini (Rahmen von 1999, also ohne IS2000) eine Schraube vom IS2000 Adapter verloren. Ich hatte die Schrauben dämlicherweise nicht mit Loctite festgemacht. Diese Schraube (besser: Die Mutter) bekommt man so schon mal nicht zu kaufen, jedenfals teilte mir das unser örtlicher Werkzeughandel mit.
Eine eMail am Freitag morgen brachte die Sache ins Rollen:
keine Stunde später hatte ich die Antwort, das die Mutter rausgeht, am Samstag morgen lag die Mutter im Briefkasten, völlig Kostenlos und absolut schnell.
Egal, was "man sonst so hört", ich bin froh, ein Bergwerk zu fahren und mein nächstes Rad ist mit an Sicherheit grenzender Warscheinlichkeit auch wieder ein Bergwewrk.

Lob muß auch mal sein: Linus.


----------



## Endurance (18. September 2006)

Ist zwar nicht überwältigend (so ne Schraube kostet ja nicht die Welt) - aber alleine dass hier der Service funktioniert (oder hast Du 100Euro für die Schraube bezahlt?) ist denke ich auch mal ein Posting wert. Ich könnte wetten dass...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Linussoft (18. September 2006)

Neee, die Schraube hat mich nix gekostet. Nada.
Was könntest du denn wetten?


----------



## tvaellen (19. September 2006)

Man kann sich allerdings auch fragen, ob es bei einem "Allerweltsartikel" wie einem MTB-Rahmen wirklich sein muss, dass man eine Schraube verbaut, die es im gewerblichen Werkzeughandel nicht zu kaufen gibt. 
Die konstruieren ja keine Flugzeuge oder Space-shuttle, wo man so etwas verstehen könnte 
Stell dir einfach mal vor, dir wäre das im Auslandsurlaub passiert oder Bergwerk wäre insolvent und es gäbe keinen Nachfolger. Und dann ?


----------



## Linussoft (19. September 2006)

Es ist ja keine Schraube an meinem Allerweltsrahmen, sondern der Adapter von "alter Bergwerk vor 2000 Lösung" auf IS2000, der kann Bauartbedingt nicht mit einer normalen Sechskantmutter befestigt werden. Hier wurde eine Schlitzmutter  (also doch ein relatives Standardteil) verwendet, die bündig im Adapter verschwindet. Mit endsprechender Suche wäre ich bestimmt auch so fündig geworden.
Gegenfrage: Ist die Montage eines Schaltauges, einer Dämpferaufname, eines Steuersatzes so ohne weiteres mit "gängigen Teilen zu realisieren?

Fragt Dirk, weiterhin froh Bergwerker zu sein.


----------



## tvaellen (19. September 2006)

O.k., wenn es eine nachträgliche Hilfskonstruktion ist, ist es was anderes. 

Zum anderen: ein passendes Ersatzschaltauge habe ich dabei, wenn ich das nächste Mal nach Italia fahre  
Habe gerade vor 2 Wochen bei einem Bekannten erlebt, wie schnell Schluß mit lustig sein kann, wenn dir ein Stock ins Hinterrad fliegt. Wäre ihm das bei einem AlpenX passiert, hätte er ein Ersatzbike gebraucht oder er hätte die Sache abbrechen müssen. Das Schaltauge war unrettbar verbogen und kurzfristiger Ersatz nicht zu beschaffen.


----------

